# first iui on mon



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

well

had another scan this morning

 cyst on left ovary has shrunk from 54mm x38mm to 29mm x19mm and it wont affect any outcome at this stage 

 i have one follie (affectionatley known as Ollie) that was 18mm today and by tomorrow we expect to be 20mm <biggrin> thus ready to pop.

anyone any success with one follie .. 

 as this is the lead follie they dont wait for the other one to catch up which will only be 14mm tomorrow (12 and a bit today) 
 all hopes placed on ollie 
 i have to do usual routine of spray at 8am and 8pm and inject of 37.5 units in the morning today and tomorrow. 
 tomorrow at 11-11.30pm i take my trigger shot of Pregnyl5000iu.
 this should make me ov between 24-36 hours 
 on monday morning at 9am DH has to leave his swimmers in to be prepared   
 our treatment is at 11.45am on monday. s this is about 36 hours after trigger. i asked nurse is this not too late if i was to ov at 24 hours and she said no .. that if i oved early then the (also known as ollie) will be moving down the tube in direction of sperm and would still be viable to be fertilised after 12hours and up to a day.

this doesnt make sense to me as i always thought you only had a 12 hour window to fertilise abd thus if i ovd at 24 hours it would be too late at 36hrs ?    hummmmmmmmm

any thoughts or perals of wisdom  on this ?

i wondered if they could tell on mon if i had oved or not by the time of iui but apparently they dont scan me anymore.. how weird ! hope they dont put the catheter into my kidney by mistake then 

 i get to lie there for 10-20 minutes afterwards. Dh will be there too.. he wants to be present incase it works and then he actually feels like he has been involved.. is that weird? i dont think so im glad be wants to be there  

 instructed no BD from now until mon :

so thats the story for now.. the dice are about to be cast


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

thankyou happy girl the more stories like yours i hear the more positive i feel  

how many follies did you have ? can you remember your oh's figures ?


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

BJP2008 for Monday.
Sorry dont really know much about iui ,but will be keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

I second what emak said, dont know much about iui, but wanted to wish you and wee Ollie luck  BP


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

BJP - yeah!! glad things are going ahead.
Sorry I don't think I really made sense yesterday - I meant I ovualated 6 to 8 hours after the IUI itself !!! I usually know when I ovulate cause it hurts - this was that feeling ++++++.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Good luck BJP2008 Im like the other girls not too sure about IUI but our outcome is the same .........to have a cute wee baba!!!!!!!!!!!  Please let this be your time!

SB


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

good luck for monday, ill be   ing for you....


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

BJP 2008 

good luck for Monday


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

happy girl - oh means other half.. you were/are very lucky to be allowed to proceed as last month they MADE me abandon my first cycle as i had four viable follies. i was devastated.. .wasnt given the choice.. where are you being treated.. i might go there next time ! the more folies you have the better the chance of success... ! 

this time around- on friday i had one follie at 18mm .. by yesterday given the rate of growth it would have been 20mm... they are growing at a rate of 2mm per day) and also one at 12mm by yesterday would have been 14mm and perhaps a bit small to have a viable egg... 

do follies continue to grow even just a little bit after trigger shot? if they do then by today i would have a follie at 22mm and anther potentially viable folie at 16mm.... hummm?

anyhow .. had last inject yesterday morning and last spray at 8pm last night followed by my 5000units of HCG.... as my trigger shot... 

today feeling only intermittent twinges but not like ov.. i hope i ov an hour or two before treatment... which is scheduled for 11.45 in the morning... 

GG - now i understand.... i have been worrying since i ready your earlier post that i might ov way too soon. ... but that fear has now left me since i GOT IT  ! 

BP EM, SB HG - ladies i cant thank you all enough for your support and best wishes and all the baby dust.. im quite overwhelmed... honestly.... i could squeze you all with a hug till you burst ! 

i cant thankyou enough... however i promise if this works that i will share the rest out amongst you all xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------

